# Naples question



## JustFish (Aug 28, 2019)

Make the trip Naples to Goodland or Chokoloskee all the time. Depends from what part of Naples (it's like 40 miles long) and what time of day or season. Normally from northern Naples is an hour to 1-1/2 hours for me.

Estero Bay is a pretty quick if your in North Naples.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Heat_PCB said:


> Looking at a potential move to either Naples or Charleston for work. Have some good info on CHS area, and have a trip planned to Naples to see the area and hopefully fish too.
> 
> Quick question on trailer times to get to good fishing...what's the drive time like if keeping a boat in the garage living in Naples...what the run times like to getting east of Marco into the glades? Is it easier for quick mornings on the boat to head up to estero bay instead?
> 
> ...


I run from Ft Myers, its like 1hr and 15 minute drive to the glades. Estero Bay is 5 minutes from me and not worth the trouble of fishing there. Its hit too hard and you're lucky to find any fish that arent cracked out from all the pressure. Estero bay is good for going out to the beach and enjoying a beer though, when the red tide isnt present.

Glades is doable for a morning trip, but you'll want to stay out longer than that.


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

I live on the western border of Golden Gate, right where 75 turns e/w,n/s essentially south east Naples... Launching out of Hamilton Harbor, its a 15 minute drive and a 15 minute run to good fishing. Launching out of goodland is a 30-40 minute drive and 10 minutes to good fishing. Launching out of Choko is a 45-50 minute drive and 0 minutes to good fishing  

I love the area, but do prepare yourself for horrible traffic during season.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Awesome info, exactly what I was looking for. Yes, full day trips and even some overnights will be taken, just want to be somewhere I can drop the boat in the water early and be home by noon on the days I cant leave the family for the entire day.


----------

